# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Helsingin vaihteiden urasyvyys risteyksessä

## Compact

Vaihteen risteyksen kohdalla laippaura on madallettu ja tällaisen kohdan yli ajetaan pyörän laippojen varassa, ei kulkukehällä.

Ri60-urakiskotetun radan vaihteissa risteyksen matalan uran syvyys on 17 mm, johon nousuramppi tuo 25 mm korkean pyörän laipan 1:100 kaltevuudessa uran pohjalta. Jos pyöränkehän leveys on yli 90 mm, ja risteyssuhde on pienempi kuin 1:6, voitaisiin risteyksissä käyttää syviä uria ja pyöränkehän kantoa. Helsingissä pyöränkehän leveys on vain 83 mm. Vaihteiden kaarresäde on 95-prosenttisesti 50 m. Pisimpien vaihteiden kaarresäde on 100 m ja lyhimpien, hyvin harvinaisten, 20 m. Jne... (Nummelin, Rautatievaihteet - Kehitys, rakenne ja kunnossapito, Helsinki 1994)

Tässä teknisesti melko hyvässä 1930-luvun kuvassa, josta sai tällaisen osasuurennuksen tehtyä, Hämeentien (oik.) ja Siltasaarenkadun (vas.) vaihteen risteyksessä ajetaan mielestäni syviä uria pitkin eikä nousta laipoille.

Olikohan "yhtiön" aikaan eri rakennemääräykset kuin "laitoksella".

----------


## Antero Alku

Hyvää uutta vuotta puolestani kaikille. Tämä on vuoden 2008 eka viestini. Ja lienee viestini nro 2727 tälle foorumille.  :Smile: 

Rohkenen epäillä, että kuvassa on sama tilanne kuin saattaa olla ratikkaverkolla tälläkin hetkellä jossain. Käytössä risteyksen laippaura kuluu ja syvenee ja lopulta päädytään tilanteeseen, jossa kulkukehä ottaa kiinni kiskon harjaan ja alkaa näyttää siltä, ettei ajetakaan enää laipan varassa. Tässä vaiheessa kulkukehästä tulee pääasiallinen kantava pinta, koska se pienemmän pintapaineen vuoksi kuluu vähemmän kuin uran pohja. Toisaalta syntyy tilanne, jossa joko kulkukehä tai uran pohja kuluvat entistä enemmän siksi, että jomman kumman tai molempien täytyy liukua. Pyörähän pyörii vain yhdellä nopeudella, joten halkaisijaeron vuoksi kehänopeus on laipan harjalla suurempi kuin kulkukehällä, vaikka vaunun etenemisnopeus on uran pohjalla ja kiskon harjalla sama.

Kun vaihde on kulunut tällaiseksi, pyörä ei kolahda laippauran kohdalla, koska sen hetken pyörää kantaa laippa.

Foorumin ratikkakuskit: Kun töissänne taas katselette kiskoja, kertokaapa, onko jossain kuvaamallani tavalla kulunut vaihteen risteys? Mulla on muutama kuva Stockmannin nurkalta Mannerheimintieltä toukokuusta 2006 ajalta ennen niiden kuluneiden vaihteiden uusimista. Mutta siinä olivat kuluneet kielisovitukset uusimiskuntoon ennemmin kuin risteykset. Toisaalta rataosasto kai huoltaa risteyksiä hitsaamalla laippauraan tarvittaessa täydennystä.

Antero

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Foorumin ratikkakuskit: Kun töissänne taas katselette kiskoja, kertokaapa, onko jossain kuvaamallani tavalla kulunut vaihteen risteys?


En ole nähnyt tarkoittamallasi tavalla kuluneita vaihteita tai ristikoita. Tämä voi tietenkin johtua havaintokykyni puutteesta tai sitten ( todennäköisempi..) ratapuoli valvoo tilanetta ja hitsausporukat korjaavat.

----------


## Compact

Tässä vielä eräs kuva vaihteesta 1930-luvulta. Katu on vilkas autoväylä, joten kiskot kiiltävät myös siitä syystä. Vaihteessa lienee sähkökääntölaite. Vaihteenkielet ovat suoralle raiteelle. Vasemmalle kääntyvässä raiteessa ulkokaarteen puolella heti vaihteenkielen jälkeen ennen risteystä kiiltää myös uran pohja. Uran pohja syvenee normaaliksi melko pian risteyksen jälkeen. Vaikka suurentaisi kuvaa, suoran raiteen kiskossa ei näy vastaavaa uran syvyyden madallusta, tai sitten sitä ei vain "näy".

----------


## Albert

No tässä on vaihde, joka on ensimmäistä päivää käytössä. Mannerheimintie 7.7.2008.
Pyörän kulkukehä kantaa risteyksessä. Vai näyttääkö se vain siltä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pyörän kulkukehä kantaa risteyksessä. Vai näyttääkö se vain siltä?


Kuvan perusteella laippaura näyttää syvältä ja kiskon harjan pinnalta on maali kulunut koko risteyksen matkalta. Jos laippa kantaisi tässä, kiskonharja ei kuluisi. Kuva on sen verran viisto, ettei siitä näy laippauran pohjaa. Jos se ei ole kirkas, silloin laippa ei ole pohjaa vasten vierinyt.

Omiin työnaikaisiin kuviini ei ole sattunut kuvaa, josta näkisi asiaa tarkemmin. Mutta sen verran kuitenkin näkee, että esim. Simonkadulta Mannerheimintielle etelään käytettävä Mannerheimintien vaihde Forumin edustalla näyttää kulkukehän varassa ajettavalta. Risteys on suora ja loiva niin, että edellytys kulkukehän kantamiselle risteyksen matkalla on olemassa. Risteyksen viereisen kiskon laippaura on kavennettu risteyksen kohdalta estämään laipan ja risteyksen kärjen kohtaaminen.

Tämäkin on asia, joka pitää Variot vähän paremmassa kunnossa, eli ne paukkuvat vähän vähemmän kulkukehän kuin laipan varassa ajettaessa.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Kuvan perusteella laippaura näyttää syvältä ja kiskon harjan pinnalta on maali kulunut koko risteyksen matkalta. Jos laippa kantaisi tässä, kiskonharja ei kuluisi. Kuva on sen verran viisto, ettei siitä näy laippauran pohjaa. Jos se ei ole kirkas, silloin laippa ei ole pohjaa vasten vierinyt.


Tässä vielä kuva Kaivokadun ensimmäisen vastavaihteen risteyskappaleesta. (poikkeava raide oikealle Lasipalatsille). Jotenkin näyttäisi, että uranpohjia ei ole "aurattu".
Mutta kai jollakulla on yhteyksiä HKL:n ratapuoleen. Että eikun kyselemään!

----------


## late-

> Mutta kai jollakulla on yhteyksiä HKL:n ratapuoleen. Että eikun kyselemään!


Silmä on ratahommissa yllättävän hyvä mittari. Käytössä on kolme syväuraista vaihdetta eli myötävaihde Simonkadulta Mannerheimintielle etelään, myötävaihde Mannerheimintieltä etelästä Kaivokadulle ja vastavaihde Kaivokadulta Mannerheimintielle pohjoiseen. Kaikissa poikkeava raide on risteyksen kohdalla suora, kuten taitaa itse asiassa olla joissakin Pasilan uusista vaihteista (mutta ilman syvää uraa).

Sikäli syvä ura on meillä haasteellinen, että saksalaisten normien mukaan pyörän leveytemme ei riitä syviin uriin millään risteyskulmalla. Iso-Britanniassa sen sijaan käytetään kylmästi syviä uria jopa 90 asteen risteyskulmilla, joten koulukuntaeroja on tässäkin. Joka tapauksessa kapean pyörän kanssa syvä ura ei ole yhtä hiljainen kuin voisi olla, mutta luultavasti Variotramien kanssa kuitenkin inhimillisempi kuin laippa-ajo.

Keskustelua käydään tällä hetkellä myös jopa 110 millin pyöriin siirtymisestä. Silloin syviä uria olisi varaa käyttää selvästi enemmän. Hetkessä muutos ei kuitenkaan onnistuisi. Rataverkon kaikilla osilla kiskon harjan ja katupinnan keskinäinen etäisyys ja korkeusasema eivät ole sellaisia, että leveitä pyöriä voisi suoraan käyttää. Näiden kohtien korjaamisen jälkeenkin menisi aikaa ennen kuin koko kaluston pyörät uusiutuvat.

----------


## Albert

> Keskustelua käydään tällä hetkellä myös jopa 110 millin pyöriin siirtymisestä. Silloin syviä uria olisi varaa käyttää selvästi enemmän. Hetkessä muutos ei kuitenkaan onnistuisi. Rataverkon kaikilla osilla kiskon harjan ja katupinnan keskinäinen etäisyys ja korkeusasema eivät ole sellaisia, että leveitä pyöriä voisi suoraan käyttää. Näiden kohtien korjaamisen jälkeenkin menisi aikaa ennen kuin koko kaluston pyörät uusiutuvat.


Tuo ei voi olla muuta kuin kannattava ajatus koko Helsingin raitioliikenteen kannalta.
Raide-etäisyydenkin leventäminen (2,5 > 3.0m) kesti kymmenen vuotta. 
Ja aikaahan on. Tässä joulukuussa tulee täyteen 118 vuotta raitioliikennettä Helsingissä.
*Nyt pitää sitten vain aloittaa!*

----------


## Antero Alku

Kävin tänään katsomassa ja kuuntelemassa näitä syväuraisia vaihteita. Nr on lähes äänetön, Vario ei ole äänetön tässäkään. Toki hiljaisempi kuin laippauralla ajettaessa.

Mielenkiintoisinta oli kuitenkin se, että suorat risteykset ovat ainakin nyt uusina hiljaisempia kuin entisissä vaihderisteyksissä ajo. Sekä Nr:ien että Varioiden kanssa.

Kulkukehän varassa ajo ja kapea kulkukehä aiheuttanevat risteyksen kärjen nopeaa kulumista. Albertin viimeksi linkittämässä kuvassa näkyy, miten lyhyt on se matka, jolla kulkukehä on yhtä aikaa poikkeavan raiteen ja risteyksen kärjen varassa ja miten vähän on sillä matkalla kantavaa pinta-alaa. Tänään tosin maali oli vaihteista kulunut jo hieman leveämmältä matkalta.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

Lämmitetääns tätäkin viestiketjua taas:

Eli selvitysraportti syväuraisten raideristeysten käyttöönoton hyödyistä ja edellytyksistä Helsingin raitiotieverkolla on (lopultakin) ilmestynyt ja julkaistu osana HSL:n julkaisusarjaa: Syväura-raportti

Valitettavasti painettua julkaisua ei ole vielä saatavissa, mutta sekin tulee saataville lähiaikoina, kunhan se ehditään painaa.

Lisätietoja raportista allekirjoittaneelta  :Cool:

----------


## JE

Kyllä, tuo raportti vaikutti ensi lukemalta erittäin asiantuntevalta ja kattavalta. Perustelut syväuraisiin ristikoihin siirtymiselle nopeimmalla mielekkäästi toteutettavissa olevalla aikataululla ovat vahvat.

Ja tuhannes viesti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä, tuo raportti vaikutti ensi lukemalta erittäin asiantuntevalta ja kattavalta. Perustelut syväuraisiin ristikoihin siirtymiselle nopeimmalla mielekkäästi toteutettavissa olevalla aikataululla ovat vahvat.


Samaa mieltä. Ja onnittelu Jannelle hyvästä työstä!

Antero

----------


## ratikkakuski

Raportti vaikuttaa olevan perusteelista työtä. 

Yksi kohta laittaa kuitenkin miettimään. Osa 9 ehdotuksia toimenpiteiksi. Sivu 36, kappale kaksi.



> Näitä leveäpyöräisiä vaunuja pitäisi linjan normaalin ruuhka-ajan vaunumäärän lisäksi olla riittävä 
> määrä varalla.


Onko niitä ? 

Varavaunujen hankkiminen tätä syväuraisuutta varten aiheuttaa varmasti kustannuksia. Käykö niin että vasta uusien vaunujen sarjavalmistus ( joskus muutaman vuoden päästä ) tuottaa tarpeeksi kurantteja varavaunuja tähän tarkoitukseen. Aika näyttää miten käy. En tiedä vastausta.

----------


## tlajunen

Ymmärrän tuon niin, ettei yhtään vaunua tarvitse nykyistä enempää hommata, vaan jonkin verran useampaan on vaihdettu leveät pyörät, mitä normaalisti projektin senhetkisessä vaiheessa tarvitaan.

Ymmärsin siis, että nykykalustoon voidaan vaihtaa leveämmät pyörät, ja että projekti toteutettaisiin "linja kerrallaan".

----------


## JE

> Ja onnittelu Jannelle hyvästä työstä!


Ilman muuta yhdyn näihin sanoihin. Kattava ja perusteellinen analyysi, jolla on pyritty saamaan aikaan tuntuvaa parannusta raitioliikenteen laatuun.

----------


## PSi

> "-- Käytössä risteyksen laippaura kuluu ja syvenee ja lopulta päädytään tilanteeseen, jossa kulkukehä ottaa kiinni kiskon harjaan ja alkaa näyttää siltä, ettei ajetakaan enää laipan varassa. Tässä vaiheessa kulkukehästä tulee pääasiallinen kantava pinta, koska se pienemmän pintapaineen vuoksi kuluu vähemmän kuin uran pohja. Toisaalta syntyy tilanne, jossa joko kulkukehä tai uran pohja kuluvat entistä enemmän siksi, että jomman kumman tai molempien täytyy liukua. Pyörähän pyörii vain yhdellä nopeudella, joten halkaisijaeron vuoksi kehänopeus on laipan harjalla suurempi kuin kulkukehällä, vaikka vaunun etenemisnopeus on uran pohjalla ja kiskon harjalla sama. --"


Anteeksi maalaisuuteni, mutta onko NR-vaunujen pyöräkeroissa tasauspyörästö?

Jos ei, niin eikö NR-vaunuilla ainakin suoralla raiteella itse asiassa liukuminen vähene juuri silloin kun sekä laippa että kulkukehä ottaa risteyksen puoleisella pyörärällä yhtaikaa kuormaa kantaakseen?

Pyöräkerran pyörien kuorma kai jakautuu noin suunnilleen tasan kummallekin pyörälle. Jos toinen pyöristä ajaa laipan varassa ja toinen vastakiskosovituksessa kulkukehän varassa, jompi kumpi pyörä joutuu luistamaan 50% kuorman alla -- mahdollisesti jopa molemmat. Jos pyöräkerran toisen pyörän laippa ja kehä kantaa risteyksessä -- nyt leikisti vaikka tasapuolisesti yhtä paljon -- on pyöräkerran kuormasta 75% kehien varassa ja vain 25% laipan varassa, joten luulen että vain 25% kuorman alla oleva laippa luistaa, ja hioo laippauran pohjaa vain 25% "työstövoimalla" ja näin laippauran syveneminen juuri nyt hidastuu. 

Juu -- en ole insinööri -- anteeksi häiriö, jos puhun pehmeitä, mutta joku syy kai NR-vaunujen  nykäisyyn suoralla raiteella risteyksen ylityksessä täytyy olla, ja olen aina epäillyt että syy on kiinteästi samalle akselille asennettujen pyörien pyrkimyksestä erisuuriin pyörimisnopeuksiin -- eli luiston kitka.

(Ajauduin tähän viestiketjuun ihan jotain muuta etsiessäni, en siis kaivele menneitä tarkoitushakuisesti -- sorry!)

pekka

----------


## hylje

Junissa on järjestään kiinteät akselit ylivoimaisten kulkuominaisuuksien vuoksi. Pyörien liukuminen mutkassa itse asiassa pitää junan raiteilla ärhäkästi. Tämä ei tietenkään ole itsestään selvää.

----------


## tlajunen

> Junissa on järjestään kiinteät akselit ylivoimaisten kulkuominaisuuksien vuoksi. Pyörien liukuminen mutkassa itse asiassa pitää junan raiteilla ärhäkästi. Tämä ei tietenkään ole itsestään selvää.


Jep, tai oikeammin kiinteät akselit yhdistettynä pyöräprofiilin kartiomaisuuteen pyrkii ohjaamaan pyöräkertaa sellaiseen sijaintiin kiskoihin nähden, että liukumista ei tapahdu. Kaarteessa kun pyöräkerta (ja koko juna) pyrkii siirtymään kohti ulkokaarretta, tämä ohjautuvuus pyrkii kääntämään pyöräkertaa mutkan suuntaan, eikä riittävän loivissa mutkissa laippa edes kosketa kiskoon. Sama ilmiö tasapainottaa kulkua suorillakin, pyöräkerran kosketuskohta ikäänkuin tekee loivaa sinikäyrää optimikohdan ympärillä.

PSi sen sijaan jutusteli raitiovaunun laippa-ajosta, jossa pyörien eri suuri kosketuskohdan kehän pituus pyrkii kyllä kääntämään pyöräkertaa, mutta laipan varassa kulkevan pyörän ura pitää pyöräkerran tarkasti paikoillaan, jolloin luistoa esiintyy. Mutkissa taas tämä sama ilmiö taitaa hieman lieventää luistoa, mutta kaarteet Helsingissä ovat niin jyrkkiä, että luistaa ja vonkuaa joka tapauksessa.

Ja PSi:n kysymykseen: juu, kyllä minunkin mielestäni suorilla olisi parempi, että paino olisi mahdollisimman paljon kulkukehällä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Anteeksi maalaisuuteni, mutta onko NR-vaunujen pyöräkeroissa tasauspyörästö?


Ei ole. Variossa on, sähköinen.




> Jos ei, niin eikö NR-vaunuilla ainakin suoralla raiteella itse asiassa liukuminen vähene juuri silloin kun sekä laippa että kulkukehä ottaa risteyksen puoleisella pyörärällä yhtaikaa kuormaa kantaakseen?


Varmaankin kokonaiskuluminen vähenee, jos on sellainen tilanne, että matala laippaura on vain risteyksessä, ei pyöräkerran toisen pyörän alla.




> ...mutta joku syy kai NR-vaunujen  nykäisyyn suoralla raiteella risteyksen ylityksessä täytyy olla, ja olen aina epäillyt että syy on kiinteästi samalle akselille asennettujen pyörien pyrkimyksestä erisuuriin pyörimisnopeuksiin -- eli luiston kitka.


Arvelen, että eniten nykäisee se, että hitsaamalla täytetty laippaura ei nouse enää prosentin rampilla kuten uutena. Uudesta vaihteesta tai risteyksestä menevät vaunut Helsingissäkin lähes äänettömästi. Ihmettelin sitä riemua silloin, kun Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien ristikot olivat uusia. Mutta ne kuluvat nopeasti, eikä HKL:llä ole konetta, jolla ura voidaan hioa hitsauksen jälkeen suoraksi, tasaiseksi ja oikeaan nousuramppiin.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Ei ole raitioliikenteen vika, ettei Helsingissä käytetä --- syväuraisia vaihteita.


Tuli mieleen hyviä ja tarkkoja, vanhoja Aho&Soldan-kuvia katsellessa (kaupungintalon aulassa olevassa Virka-näyttelyssä), että onkohan nuo Hesankin vaihteiden laipoilla-ajot kuitenkin jokin myöhempien aikojen keksintö. Minusta 1930-luvun ratikkavaihteet olivat kuvien mukaan syväuraisia.

Tähän tähän panen linkin aikaisempaan postaukseeni: http://jlf.fi/f17/2466-helsingin-vai...-risteyksessa/ 

Lienee oikeasti niin, että joskus paljon myöhemmin, viime sotien jälkeen, on keksitty, että kun ajetaan kiskon raon yli pohjasta korotetussa laippaurassa pyöränlaipoilla, niin ei sitten muka niin kolise. Lienee vasta 1950-luvun toteutus? Se ei voi olla kovin uusi insinöörikeksintö maailmanhistoriassa, että vaihteessa ajettaisiin laipoilla. Tilanne joka on yleinen Helsingissä, ei ole historiallisesti siis kuitenkaan alkuperäinen. Onko asiantuntijoilla varmistusta - tai kumousta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lienee oikeasti niin, että joskus paljon myöhemmin, viime sotien jälkeen, on keksitty, että kun ajetaan kiskon raon yli pohjasta korotetussa laippaurassa pyöränlaipoilla, niin ei sitten muka niin kolise. Lienee vasta 1950-luvun toteutus? Se ei voi olla kovin uusi insinöörikeksintö maailmanhistoriassa, että vaihteessa ajettaisiin laipoilla. Tilanne joka on yleinen Helsingissä, ei ole historiallisesti siis kuitenkaan alkuperäinen. Onko asiantuntijoilla varmistusta - tai kumousta.


En jaksa kaivella kuvia, kun pitäisi käynnistää kuvaserveri ja alkaa selata tuhansien kuven seasta, mutta...

Helsingin vanhin olemassa oleva vaihde sijainnee tällä hetkellä entisessä Töölön varikon korjaamossa. Se on yksi Töölön vaunuhallin pohjoispuolelta puretuista vaihdeviuhkan yksikielisistä vaihteista, joka on museoitu entiseen ratikkamuseoon. Vaihde on 1800-luvun lopulta, eli hyvinkin kaukaa Helsingin raitioteiden alkuajoilta.

Sikäli kun muistan, tämä on matalaurainen vaihde, jossa siis ajetaan laipan varassa. Ja näin on vähän pakkokin olla, kun on kyse yksikielisestä vaihteesta. Samassa rakennuksessa on lasten rikottavana myös ainoa raitiovaununa säilynyt hevosvaunumme, jolla ei voi liikennöidä enää nykyisellä rataverkolla. Syynä ovat vaunun alkuperäiset erittäin kapeat ja pienilaippaiset pyörät. Näillä pyörillä on käytännössä pakko ajaa matalauraisissa vaihteissa, sillä uran yli ajaminen niin kapealla pyörällä on jo hankalaa.

Eli arvelen, että Helsingissä on ajettu alusta asti matalauraisin vaihtein.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> ...Samassa rakennuksessa on lasten rikottavana myös ainoa raitiovaununa säilynyt hevosvaunumme, jolla ei voi liikennöidä enää nykyisellä rataverkolla. Syynä ovat vaunun alkuperäiset erittäin kapeat ja pienilaippaiset pyörät. Näillä pyörillä on käytännössä pakko ajaa matalauraisissa vaihteissa, sillä uran yli ajaminen niin kapealla pyörällä on jo hankalaa.


Onhan tuolla hevosvaunulla ajeltu raitiotieverkostolla vielä 1980-luvulla. Viimeksi näin Arkun perässä keikkuen Senaatintorilta Vallilaan, eikä silloin ainakaan ollut Scandialla mitään ongelmia raiteilla.

----------


## kutikkaraski

> .. joku syy kai NR-vaunujen  nykäisyyn suoralla raiteella risteyksen ylityksessä täytyy olla, ja olen aina epäillyt että syy on kiinteästi samalle akselille asennettujen pyörien pyrkimyksestä erisuuriin pyörimisnopeuksiin -- eli luiston kitka.


Osasyy tuohon nykäisyyn on ainakin se, että ajetaan liian kovalla virralla risteyskohdan yli, koska varsinkin takapää kevyempänä lyö hyvin herkästi ympäri ollessaan laippojen varassa.
Esimerkiksi Unioninkadulta Liisankadulle käännyttäessä on yksi ongelmakohta, jossa on merkitystä ajotavalla. Mikäli siinä ajetaan mahdollisimman lähelle risteystä odottamaan valoa ja pysäytetään ristikoiden päälle, on liikkeellelähtö hyvin hidasta ja urapohjia kuluttavaa. Luistonestosta huolimatta takatelin pyörät lyövät tyhjää koko matkan ristikoiden yli, joka aiheuttaa nopeaa kulumista. Tulokset huomaa varsinkin risteävään suuntaan Kaisaniemen suunnasta ajettaessa, tällä hetkellä räminä on hyvin voimakasta myös alle kävelyvauhdilla ajettaessa...

----------


## Compact

> Esimerkiksi Unioninkadulta Liisankadulle käännyttäessä on yksi ongelmakohta, jossa on merkitystä ajotavalla.


Tuo kohta on liikenteensuunnittelunkin kannalta aivan ala-arvoinen. Siinä olisi kyllä ryhmitysraiteiden paikka, tai sitten aina ratikan tullessa pohjoisesta annettaisiin aina pysähdyksetöntä vihreää Liisankadulle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siinä olisi kyllä ryhmitysraiteiden paikka, tai sitten aina ratikan tullessa pohjoisesta annettaisiin aina pysähdyksetöntä vihreää Liisankadulle.


Etuudenhan pitäisi olla normaalikäytäntö kaikissa risteyksissä. Mutta mehän emme olekaan Saksassa, joka on suuri autoteollisuusmaa, jossa ei ole tarvetta asettaa autoilua aina etusijalle.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

Tuon Unioninkatu-Liisankatu -risteyksen valojahan heikennettiin juuri vuosi-pari sitten, kun kiinteä kääntymisvalo ykköselle ja seiskalle poistettiin. Ennen ehti yleensä Hakaniemestä suoraan pysähtymättä Liisankadulle, nyt sen saa ainoastaan vaihteenkääntötilauksella eli pysähtymällä ja odottamalla yhdet valot.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Kaksi ja puoli vuotta syväuraselvityksen jälkeen oillaan nyt siinä tilassa, että selvitetään vielä sopivatko ne sittenkään Varioille. 




> Lisäksi halutaan sulkea pois mahdollisuus, että Variotram -matalalattiavaunun teli voisi aiheuttaa pyörän laipan törmäämisen vaihteen siipikiskon kärkeen. Tämän selvittämiseksi tehdään elokuussa 2013 tarvittavat mittaukset. Mikäli mittaus osoittaa, että riski vaihteiden ja kaluston vaurioitumiselle syväuraisissa vaihteissa on suuri, lykätään syväuraisiin vaihteisiin siirtymistä kunnes Variotram -kalusto on poistunut käytöstä.


Jos Variot selviävät noista kelvollisesti, kiskotyöt menevät tilaukseen ja seuraava ostettava pyöräerä on sitten jo leveitä. Ainakin koko ensi vuodeksi on kyllä kapeita pyöriä vielä varastossa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tee nyt ihmeessä myös vastaesitys, että myös Variotramien sijoittaminen tietylle osalle verkkoa pitää tutkia, jotta osalla verkkoa voidaan aloittaa syväuraisiin siirtyminen aiemmin. Se voisi olla verkon ylläpitoakin ajatellen hyvä asia, kun Vauriot saisivat vaurioittaa rauhassa tietyissä paikoissa. Ja myös se, voisiko niillä Varioilla kuitenkin ajaa edes hitaasti syväuraisista, jolloin niiden varikkoreitti voisi olla syväurainen.

----------


## Albert

Miten olisi esitys Varioiden korvaamisesta Artic -vaunujen ensimmäisellä sarjalla? Variot ovat hyviä vaunuja! Mutta ei Helsinkiin.
NRV1, MLNRV1 ja MLNRV2 ovat "ikuisia" vaunuja. Ja varmasti niihin käyvät leveämmät kulkukehät ilman huolta. Telit kääntyvät.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos Variot selviävät noista kelvollisesti, kiskotyöt menevät tilaukseen ja seuraava ostettava pyöräerä on sitten jo leveitä. Ainakin koko ensi vuodeksi on kyllä kapeita pyöriä vielä varastossa.


Leveiden pyörien hankinta ja asennus voidaan joka tapauksessa tehdä aivan riippumatta siitä, miten Vario-parkojen käy. Ja syväuraisia vaihteita voidaan alkaa asentaa vasta, kun (lähes) koko kalusto on leveillä pyörillä. Siispä tuo pitäisi hoitaa niin, että jos Variot selviävät kelvollisesti, tehdään kuten kirjoitat. Jos Variot eivät selviä, edetään silti täsmälleen samalla tavalla ja pannaan Variot eläkkeelle sitten, kun syväuraisia risteyksiä alkaa olla niin paljon, ettei vaunuja voi enää käyttää järkevästi millään linjalla. Ne lähtenevät joka tapauksessa 2017 kun huoltosopimus loppuu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Siinä on tosiaan riski, että variot eivät läpäise testejä. Mutta jos näin käy, syväuraisiin vaihteisiin siirtymisen lykkääminen tuntuu turhan rajulta johtopäätökseltä. Kaiken järjen mukaan variotkin menevät syväuraisesta vaihteesta kunhan se vain on tarpeeksi korkeatasoinen eli siis "rautatiemäinen". Ratkaisevaa on varmaankin kuinka tiukan käännöksen vaunu joutuu vaihteessa tekemään.

Eli siis, jos variot eivät pärjää, ymmärtääkseni riittävää on asettaa alkuvaiheessa syväuraisille vaihteille tarpeeksi tiukat normit. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaisi sitä, että syväuraisia vaihteita tulisi alkuun vain uusille ja modernisoitaville rataosuuksille. Joka tapauksessa syväuraisilla vaihteilla ei voitane korvata kaikkia matalauraisia vaihteita yksi yhteen ja varsinkin kaupungin eteläosaan jää väkisinkin matalauraisia vaihteita sinne missä ei voida muuttaa ratageometriaa sanottavasti.

----------


## 339-DF

Lisätään tähän Vario-ongelmaan vielä yksi lisämauste. Olen hyvin tietoinen siitä, että HKL-RL tahtoisi voida ajaa kaikilla vaunuilla joka puolella rataverkkoa. Se on ihan hyvä pyrkimys, mutta liian orjallisesti tähän tule kuitenkaan hirttäytyä. Ei Nobinakaan voi ajaa J33:a telibussilla, vaikka miten mieli tekisi. Hyvä kun edes pakettiauto mahtuu.

Kun esittelijä tuo tämän argumentin esille, vastaisin, että se on hyvä pyrkimys, johon ei nyt täysin päästä niiden kahden (?) vuoden aikana, kun syväuraisia vaihteita ja Varioita on kaupungissa yhtäaikaisesti. Oikeastaan tähän ei olla päästy missään vaiheessa  eihän Variolla pidä ajaa Paavalin silmukastakaan, esimerkiksi. Kyllä niillä siitäkin pääsee, kuten pääsee syväuraisesta vaihteestakin jos on pakko, mutta ei se suotavaa ole.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Leveiden pyörien hankinta ja asennus voidaan joka tapauksessa tehdä aivan riippumatta siitä, miten Vario-parkojen käy. Ja syväuraisia vaihteita voidaan alkaa asentaa vasta, kun (lähes) koko kalusto on leveillä pyörillä. Siispä tuo pitäisi hoitaa niin, että jos Variot selviävät kelvollisesti, tehdään kuten kirjoitat. Jos Variot eivät selviä, edetään silti täsmälleen samalla tavalla ja pannaan Variot eläkkeelle sitten, kun syväuraisia risteyksiä alkaa olla niin paljon, ettei vaunuja voi enää käyttää järkevästi millään linjalla. Ne lähtenevät joka tapauksessa 2017 kun huoltosopimus loppuu.


Ajatuksesi ei ole täysin vailla ansioita. En rupea kuitenkaan ottamaan siihen sen syvempää kantaa ennen kun nähdään testitulokset. Hyvässä tapauksessahan mitään ongelmaa ei ole.

----------


## 339-DF

> En rupea kuitenkaan ottamaan siihen sen syvempää kantaa ennen kun nähdään testitulokset.


Tietysti ensin tutkitaan ja sitten hutkitaan. Kannattaa kuitenkin huolehtia siitä, ettei päätösvalta valu pois lautakunnalta  määrätkää asia uudelleentuotavaksi lautakuntaan sitten, kun testitulokset ovat valmiit, jotta voitte itse sitten päättää, miten asiassa edetään. Ettei käy niin, että joku jossain tekee päätöksen siitä, ettei niitä leveitä pyöriäkään ryhdytä asentamaan edes muuhun kalustoon.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Historiallisena kuriositeettina, tässä muuten HKL:n syväuraselvitys vuodelta 1976. En ole aivan varma, mihin päätelmät pyörien leventämisen vaikeudesta perustuvat, mutta en toisaalta kyllä tiedä tuon ajan ratikkatekniikasta juuri mitään.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Lisätään tähän Vario-ongelmaan vielä yksi lisämauste. Olen hyvin tietoinen siitä, että HKL-RL tahtoisi voida ajaa kaikilla vaunuilla joka puolella rataverkkoa. Se on ihan hyvä pyrkimys, mutta liian orjallisesti tähän tule kuitenkaan hirttäytyä. Ei Nobinakaan voi ajaa J33:a telibussilla, vaikka miten mieli tekisi. Hyvä kun edes pakettiauto mahtuu.
> 
> Kun esittelijä tuo tämän argumentin esille, vastaisin, että se on hyvä pyrkimys, johon ei nyt täysin päästä niiden kahden (?) vuoden aikana, kun syväuraisia vaihteita ja Varioita on kaupungissa yhtäaikaisesti. Oikeastaan tähän ei olla päästy missään vaiheessa  eihän Variolla pidä ajaa Paavalin silmukastakaan, esimerkiksi. Kyllä niillä siitäkin pääsee, kuten pääsee syväuraisesta vaihteestakin jos on pakko, mutta ei se suotavaa ole.


Ensimmäisestä kohdasta olen erittäin samaa mieltä. Helpointa varmaan olisi, jos nelosen ja kympin liikenteen pystyisi hoitamaan kokonaan Varioilla. Tällöin vaihteet ja risteykset rautatien itäpuolisella alueella ratikkaverkolla voitaisiin muuttaa syväuraisiksi saman tien ja samoin mm. Ruoholahden-Hietalahden-Jätkäsaaren alueella. Samoin varayhteyksien ja kääntösilmukoiden vaihteet nelosen ja kympin reittiosuuksilla.

Syvät urathan eivät sinänsä ole ongelma Variotramille riittävällä pyöränleveydellä, vaan käytetty nopeus jos risteyskappaleen ura on kaareva (ja syväurainen). Kuva sovitetusta raideristeyksestä voi auttaa havainnollistamaan asiaa. Väitän että Variotramin pyöränripustus aiheuttaisi enemmän ongelmia noissa lievästi kaartavissa vaihteiden risteyksissä, kuin tuossa keskellä olevassa raideristeyksessä, jossa kiskourat ovat suoria. Sen sijaan siinä on suuremmasta risteyskulmasta johtuen enemmän merkitystä pyörien leveydellä. Tuossa raideristeyksessä pyörähän ei tavallaan "tiedä" edes olevansa risteyksessä.

Jos syväuraisia vaihteita vaihdettaisiin edellä kuvaamassani tilanteessa (Variotramit Töölössä) esim. Runeberginkadulle, joka on kohtuullisen todenäköinen poikkeusreitti nelosella ja kympillä, niin silloin nopeusongelman voisi hoitaa vaunutyyppikohtaisilla nopeusrajoitusmerkeillä tähän tyyliin. Tai kuten tässä, jossa merkki ilmoittaa kohtaamiskiellon koskevan vain tietyn sarjan vaunuja.

Loppuun pari kommenttia:

1) Jos vaihteenkääntöjärjestelmää ei uudisteta ja varusteta vähintään vaihdeopastimilla ja mekaanisella ja sähköisellä lukituksella, niin vaihteissa säilyy (saksalaisten määräysten mukaan) 15 km/h nopeusrajoitus. Tällöin en näkisi koko nopeusongelmaa Variotramien osalta relevanttina.

2) Jo nykyään Helsingissä ajetaan Variotrameilla kapeilla pyörillä (83 vs. 110 m) syväuraisista risteyksistä. Kaivokadun länsipäässä on yksi syväurainen risteys myötävaihteessa ja yksi vastavaihteessa ja Forumia vastapäätä Mannerheimintiellä yksi syväurainen myötävaihde. Nämä ovat tietysti hajalla säännöllisesti, mutta se johtuu ennen kaikkea liian kapeista pyöristä.

3) Pari vuotta sitten HKL:n ja HSL:n suorittamissa videokuvausajoissa, joissa tutkittiin Variotramien pyörien liikkeitä web-kameroiden avulla, nähtiin tapaus, jossa Variotramin pyörä tippuu matalauraisessa myötävaihteessa (Kolmikulman ohitusraide) "kynnykseltä" alas ja törmää päin risteyskärkeä. Mieleeni tuli tällöin esimerkki kottikärryistä portaissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

Pari kommenttia aiheesta.

Variobahn-vaunuja on muualla käytössä syväuraisissa verkoissa, myös tätä samaa vanhaa rakenneversiota kuin Helsingin vaunut ovat. Vario siis ei ole sellainen vaunu, jota ei ole tehty syväuraisiin vaihteisiin.

Laipan törmäys risteyksen kärkeen vaihteessa ei ole ongelma, joka johtuu vaihteen uran syvyydestä, vaan Varion telin vetelästä rakenteesta. Mutta telin käyttäytyminen vaihteessa on erilainen matala- ja syväuraisessa vaihteessa. Kun ajetaan laipan varassa, teliä vääntävä voima on eri kohdassa kuin ajettaessa kulkukehän varassa. Miten tämä vaikuttaa telin raideleveyden muutokseen, on hyvä selvittää. Voi olla, että se jopa helpottaa tilannetta.

Syväuraisiin vaihteisiin siirtyminen ei poista täysin laipan varassa ajamista. Suorissa risteyksissä ja mahdollisesti joissain poikkeukstapauksissa on pakko pitää matala ura tulevaisuudessakin. Eli kaluston on kyettävä kulkemaan molemmista.

Käsittääkseni vaunujen käytön rajoitukset ovat voimassa tälläkin hetkellä HKL:n verkolla. Eikös ole niin, ettei Munkkaan saa ajaa Varioilla, jotka tärisyttävät Valmetteja enemmän. Tietenkin tällaisista rajoituksista pitäisi päästä eroon, mutta tulevaisuudessa verkkoon tulee kuitenkin vaihtelevaa kaluston käyttöä. Kuormitetuilla linjoilla ajetaan isommilla tai yhteenkytkeyillä vaunuilla. Ja tämä erilaisen kaluston käyttö on mahdollisuus eikä haitta.

Antero

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:31 ----------




> Historiallisena kuriositeettina, tässä muuten HKL:n syväuraselvitys vuodelta 1976. En ole aivan varma, mihin päätelmät pyörien leventämisen vaikeudesta perustuvat, mutta en toisaalta kyllä tiedä tuon ajan ratikkatekniikasta juuri mitään.


Silloin oli käytössä runsaasti 2-akselisia vaunuja, vanhimmat 1920-luvulta sekä kaikki 1950-luvulla toimitetut 4-akseliset vaunut. Kummissakaan ei luultavasti ollut tilaa pyörien leventämiselle, koska sellainen ei ollut raitioteillä yleistä aikana, jolloin vaunut suunniteltiin. Tosin osassa 4-akselisia vaunuja oli SIG-merkkiset sveitsiläistä suunnittelua olevat telit. Ne luultavasti olivat sopivat leveillekin pyörille, koska Sveitsissä oli ja on 1000 mm:n rautateitä, joilla leveät pyörät ovat olleet käytössä aina.

Nykyään ajossa olevien vaunujen telit on suunniteltu leveille pyörille ja itse pyörätkin taitavat olla sellaiset, että niille menee leveä pyöränrengas suoraan.

Kun syväuraisiin siirrytään, tulee kysymys museovaunujen käyttökelpoisuudesta. Museoliikenne tosin ajaa jo nyt joka kierroksella syväuraisista vaihteita Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksessä, joten tuskin syvistä urista este musoliikenteelle tulee.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Tosin osassa 4-akselisia vaunuja oli SIG-merkkiset sveitsiläistä suunnittelua olevat telit. Ne luultavasti olivat sopivat leveillekin pyörille, koska Sveitsissä oli ja on 1000 mm:n rautateitä, joilla leveät pyörät ovat olleet käytössä aina. Antero


Mahtoivatko kyseessä olla ratti-Kariat? Niiden kevyttä kulkua vaihteissa ja ristikoissa, sekä pehmeää "huojuntaa" kaipaan edelleen. Tuo sarja oli todella "Helsinkiin suunniteltu".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mahtoivatko kyseessä olla ratti-Kariat? Niiden kevyttä kulkua vaihteissa ja ristikoissa, sekä pehmeää "huojuntaa" kaipaan edelleen. Tuo sarja oli todella "Helsinkiin suunniteltu".


Kyllä, Ratti-Kariat sekä myöhempi vaunusarja 1-15. Kuin myös pitkät perävaunut.

Edellä mainittujen jälkeen HKL:n ratikoiden jousitus onkin ollut pääasiassa kumia.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Kyllä, Ratti-Kariat sekä myöhempi vaunusarja 1-15. Kuin myös pitkät perävaunut. Antero


Se ero kai oli, että ratti-Karioissa oli jarrutönkät, ei levyjarruja. Että suhoja ei pyöriin tullut kovin herkästi. Teliperävaunuissa oli yleensä "36-kulmaiset pyörät". Ja meteli oli sen mukainen.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Variobahn-vaunuja on muualla käytössä syväuraisissa verkoissa, myös tätä samaa vanhaa rakenneversiota kuin Helsingin vaunut ovat. Vario siis ei ole sellainen vaunu, jota ei ole tehty syväuraisiin vaihteisiin.


Osaisitko heittää kaupunkeja tuohon? Huomattavasti helpompi argumentoida asiaa konkreettisilla esimerkeillä kuin että "JLF:llä sanottiin".

Ja olen itsekin miettinyt sitä, että jos pyörät huojuvat liikaa, onko niiden matalalle ristikolle aiheuttama haitta oiekasti oleellisesti pienempää kuin syvälle aiheuttama.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

HKL:ssä tehtiin viime viikolla tällainen konsulttitilaus: http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...4D6D/Liite.pdf




> Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos on hankkimassa raitiovaunuihin leveämmät pyörän renkaat
> erilaisen risteysmallien käyttämiseksi. Liikennelaitoksella ei ole kokemusta aikaisemmin näin
> leveistä vaunun renkaista (pyöristä), ja laitos on lähestynyt eurooppalaista konsulttiyhtiötä, joka
> on läpivienyt samanlaisia leveimpien renkaiden muutoksia useassa eri Euroopan kaupungissa.
> 
> Lisäksi yhtiö tutkii, voidaanko kiskon profiilia hiomalla ja uuden kiskon profiilia muuttamalla
> saada kiskojen ja pyörin kulumisessa saada aikaan merkittäviä säästöjä. Myös pyörän renkaan
> sorvaaminen profiililtaan mahdollisimman kulutusta kestäväksi tuo taloudellisia säästöjä sekä
> renkaan hankkimiseen että kiskon kulumiseen ja sitä kautta hiomisen vähenemiseen.


Tämä ei tarkoita, että syväuraisiin ristikoihin siirtymisestä olisi vielä varsinaisesti päätetty (kysyin). Mutta kuulema Varioiden pyörämittaukset olivat siksi positiivisia, että tarkemmat suunnittelut päätettiin aloittaa jo ennen kun varsinainen päätös tehdään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Osaisitko heittää kaupunkeja tuohon? Huomattavasti helpompi argumentoida asiaa konkreettisilla esimerkeillä kuin että "JLF:llä sanottiin".


Kysymys on vähän vanha, mutta huomasin vasta nyt kun luin tuon uuden viestin. Leveillä pyörillä olevia Variobahneja tulee mieleen: Bergen (1435 mm), Mannheim/Heidelberg/OEG (muodostavat yhden kokonaisuuden) (1000 mm) ja Chemniz (1000 mm).

Antero

----------


## late-

> Kysymys on vähän vanha, mutta huomasin vasta nyt kun luin tuon uuden viestin. Leveillä pyörillä olevia Variobahneja tulee mieleen: Bergen (1435 mm), Mannheim/Heidelberg/OEG (muodostavat yhden kokonaisuuden) (1000 mm) ja Chemniz (1000 mm).


Näistä tosin Bergenissä on Stadlerin ainakin osittain uudelleensuunnittelemat telit ja RNV-alueen 70 % matalalattiaisissa Variotrameissa on täysin erilaiset telit. Chemnitzissä pitäisi olla vastaavat telit, mutta raideleveys on sielläkin 1435 mm. Raideleveydellä on tässä sikäli merkitystä, että se vaikuttaa pyörien kiinnityskohtaan napamoottorin ympärillä. Kapealla raideleveydellä pyörät eivät ole moottorien keskellä, vaan aika lailla toisessa päässä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Yle uutisoi syväuraisiin risteyksiin liittyen: http://yle.fi/uutiset/levea_pyora_te...vamman/7608374

----------


## Matkalainen

> Yle uutisoi syväuraisiin risteyksiin liittyen: http://yle.fi/uutiset/levea_pyora_te...vamman/7608374


Hyvä että uutisoidaan, mutta eikös tuossa ole virhe: "Muutos olisi kuitenkin iso operaatio ja vaatisi muun muassa vaihteiden ristikkojen vaihtamista syväuraisiksi."

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hyvä että uutisoidaan, mutta eikös tuossa ole virhe: "Muutos olisi kuitenkin iso operaatio ja vaatisi muun muassa vaihteiden ristikkojen vaihtamista syväuraisiksi."


Juu, pieni virhe: muutos siis mahdollistaisi ristikkojen vaihtamisen syväuraisiksi. Iso operaatio on verkoston läpikäyminen ja sen varmistaminen, että missään kiskonharja ei jaa kadun tason alapuolelle. Mahdollisesti kiskon ja muun kadunpinnan väliin pitää lisätä kuminen välipala.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Lisäksi koko projektin tarkoitukseen pääseminen nimenomaan vaatisi sen vaihteiden vaihtamisen. Todennäköisesti toimittajan sekaannus on syntynyt jotenkin noin, kun Sirviö on puhunut, että koko projektin toteutus vaatii myös vaihteiden vaihtamisen.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Juu, pieni virhe: muutos siis mahdollistaisi ristikkojen vaihtamisen syväuraisiksi. Iso operaatio on verkoston läpikäyminen ja sen varmistaminen, että missään kiskonharja ei jaa kadun tason alapuolelle. Mahdollisesti kiskon ja muun kadunpinnan väliin pitää lisätä kuminen välipala.


Kuluneena kesänä mukulakivisillä kisko-osuuksilla Kruununhaassa, Eirassa ja Punavuoressa ladottiin kivet kiskonvierestä uudelleen, jotta korkeus olisi oikea leveitä pyöriä silmällä pitäen.

----------

